# need help with HR10-250



## thimperialone (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi 

i am helping out a friend here who is a US 1st division collegiate sports coach. He has an HD camera, a Directv hd dvr HR10-250 that was donated to the school and a big old HD TV and he is setting these up as a coaching aid. The idea is that the athlete does his or her thing, then can watch the replay a few minutes later and the coach can rewind and play over and over. He has two of these set-ups with the HR10-250. 

We've had a heath robinson set up in the past with a portable video camera in and a phillips DVR - it worked ok - camera connected to the DVR via s-video cable. 

I am not an expert in video technology but i am pretty tech savvy. I dont have a huge amount of time to go doing deep research on this so looking for the poiinters to show me the way - you'll be helping out US collegiate athletes and younger athletes who are being coached to be future champions! 

the camera signal comes in on coax and we can connect to the tv directly and we get a great picture live. But we need to use the delayed replay and rewind fetures the DVR gives so the coach and athlete can review. The directv system wants us to subscribe to a service before we can use the DVR even to record what we want to record from our own video source. 

I see all sorts of hacks allowing pc access to tivo files etc - we dont need that - we just want the DVR to work recording the athletes without having to buy a service - what do we need to do? 

thanks
Theimperialone


----------



## jerrymc (Sep 17, 2001)

It can't be done with the HR10-250 without a DTV sub. Your TIVO options are:

1) Use a Series 1 unsubbed. Downside: no HD

2) Buy a Series 3 or TiVo HD and sub for $13/month. I'd think that a 1st division collegiate org could afford that. Just reduce the scholarship amount for another engineering or science student.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Get a computer with a tuner card. It shouldn't be hard to get one.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jerrymc said:


> It can't be done with the HR10-250 without a DTV sub.


Or _with_ one, either. The HR10-250 only records DirecTV and ATSC. Or does the camera output ATSC? I don't think there are actually any that do that.

The TiVo S3/HD, similarly, will only record HD from QAM or ATSC. You probably won't get either of those out of the camera. So you'd be left with recording SD; in which case, you might as well use a Series 2 or 1.


----------

